# La. Reds ALOT!!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Went to La. With Seasons of Hope. We fished with Capt Ripp of Ripp's Inland Charters. WOW is all I can say. Top notch place and Top Notch Captain. Will post more pictures when I can upload em to PB latter this evening. But here is a sneak peak!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like them boys loaded up Jason!!! Good deal!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done guys!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Here come the photos

pulled up just in time for dinner yesterday!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Kids tryin to catch the gar and gator in the boyou behind the camp house


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Loaded up at 0530 after getting loaded up!!! This is Michael Harris and his son and sons friend along with another SOS friend Justin. In Capt Cory's boat.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wackemnstackem has a grin from ear to ear


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

How many people who do not get outdoors get to experience these days with their children? God is GOOD


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Capt Ripp's morning lesson. Word for word " If ya not gonna listen to what I am telling ya, Read my Lips, let it sit still, quit realin it in"
HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

One of Dillians!!




JJ with a nice un


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Quick count to make sure we are not over the limit!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats it, headed in. Man what an adventure!!! Plan on booking a trip with the family in the near future!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a great time with the kids! 
I like that you don't get to caught in the moment to take pictures, I usally forget.


----------

